# Messy Shops



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't be bashful- here is a spot for messy shops. You guys said it did not happen without pics- I wish it was true. But it did happen. Added pic of my poor low rider truck. She was loaded- ran through a whole fill up of washer fluid- It is a mess and just a sneak preview of coming attractions. Looks like some of those dyed pieces.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd be happy to claen all that wood out of your shop for ya Mike

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd be willing to help you clean out Mike's shop, Tom!

As always, very nice wood you've got there! No sense in being ashamed of the mess. It means you actually use the shop!

My shop is getting kinda messy again, but I'm trying to keep it cleaner with it being rearranged. In a couple of weeks it probably won't matter because it's looking like I'll be packing up the shop first week of February and giving the whole shop area a good, thorough cleaning as I pack it. With the fact that the shop will be out of commission for about 3 or 4 months, and no wood or tool purchases during that time, I will be going through withdrawals until I can make sawdust again. Good thing I'll still have WB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 26, 2014)

Ha ! I see your messy shop and raise you $5.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/reptiles/19_zps23ad629f.jpg

Granted, these shots were taken at the start of my month long Remodel, so theres usually not a drill press and dust collector in the floor.
The new benches and shelves are coming along. The new shop should stay a bit tidier.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/reptiles/18_zps79e3b845.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2014)

Mike, I think I know how to clean that place... Take that box in the first photo and fill it with that slab in the last photo then mail it to me. Rinse and repeat... Clean shop and a happy Okie!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 26, 2014)

That's not too bad Mike. It's just covered in wood. Keller and I wouldn't mind road trips to help you "move" the wood to some new locales so you can get back to working in there... 


Jacob


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 26, 2014)

Holy cow, that's quite the organization. I bet you know where everything is too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Holy cow, that's quite the organization. I bet you know where everything is too.



Well auctually I do know where most every thing is. Had to clean it though - 600 guitar blanks needed a new home!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> ...600 guitar blanks needed a new home!!!!



What flavor guitar blanks?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2014)

DKMD said:


> What flavor guitar blanks?




Vanilla

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2014)

I love vanilla!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jan 30, 2014)

I just spent literally over 2 weeks cleaning and organizing the shop. you can almost eat off the floor. your like me, organized insanity! you know where everything is, just takes you a few minutes moving 100-200 boards out of the way to get to it.

I should have done before and after pics lol it doesn't even look like the shop. 

hey your dust collection, you are loosing about ⅓ suction due to that hose. I just swapped over to pvc and used that slinky stuff only where i had to. schedule 40 plumber pipe fit the fittings almost perfectly. the suction increased significantly! and i am not tripping over the damn hose all the time. 

whats the bottom slab in the last pic looks purty


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2014)

brown down said:


> I just spent literally over 2 weeks cleaning and organizing the shop. you can almost eat off the floor. your like me, organized insanity! you know where everything is, just takes you a few minutes moving 100-200 boards out of the way to get to it.
> 
> I should have done before and after pics lol it doesn't even look like the shop.
> 
> ...




I know the hose is not efficient but the hose you see is all there is. 1 leg to table saw- 1 to planer and 1 that I move and hook different tools to. All 6-8' runs.
no hose to trip over.
Are you talking the red one- I think it is maple ( only because it is in a load of maple)- doc thinks it is redwood. Henry will decide- it is on the way to him. If you are talking the one it is on- it is maple.


----------

